# Failed Adventure Lessons



## AlwaysLost (May 7, 2017)

Sometimes, I think I'm cursed. This latest adventure was even worse than the last. It was so bad I'm considering returning to retail employment lol. But i did learn a few things that i thought i would share.

1.be wary of talking to homebums nothing good usually comes of it.

2. The younger the bum the crazier and more vicious they are. The 8th graders are the most dangerous in town.

3. Unless its insulated yoga pads are inferior to cardboard in both comfort and warmth

4. Tea Tree Oil does are better than expected job at repelling skeeters. 1 billion mosquito s and only 10 bites from my hands holding my bivvy open. Gonna get some mint and eucalyptus to add to it.

5. Smudge pots are better at repelling bugs. Just make sure you don't burn poison ivy. Tin can s make good smudge pots. Poke some holes near the bottom, toss some coals in the bottom and burn rotten wood or green debris.

6. Never show weaknesses on the street

7. Sometimes the dumbest place to camp is the best if you do it right. At least in the short term.

8. Don't forgot the sunscreen until u acclimate to the outdoors. It ended my trip.

9. Goretex boots cause trench foot quickly, worst hundred bucks i ever spent.

9. Get to your spange spot early on the weekends.

10. Make 2 signs , one for $$ and 1 for food. I made a chick mad 4 throwing her whitebox out, just couldn't eat another bite.

11. If you throw away food wait til they aren't watching. I think she fucked with rhe potatoes tho. My spidervsense told me she was up to sumthing.

12. Scramtracks screech there brakes all thru town try not to camp near their tracks.

13. Sharpen stakes and drive them into the ground where u sleep improvised weapons camouflaged from cops.

14. Its better to listen than talk..talking just gives your enemies information.

15. Everyone is your enemy until they prove otherwise.

16. Viking Beards make it hard to go grey man.

17. Always carry water, I got dehydrated quicker than the library water fountain could replenish. 

Well this what I learned from this latest
awful experience. Had my buddy not died it might have been tolerable. I saw a golden eagle by the river, amazing, also got 10 feet from a blue heron (the beautiful little frocker even stood still long enough to get my camera out but it was out of power);Hopefully it will help some of the newbies avoid the same mistakes. Do you have any hard earned lesson s ud like to share.?


----------



## AAAutin (May 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your friend. And though you make some valid points here, I must respectfully disagree with your first: I have kicked it with some friendly/generous homebums in my time.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 7, 2017)

N


AAAutin said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. And though you make some valid points here, I must respectfully disagree with your first: I have kicked it with some friendly/generous homebums in my time.



No your right, never is a strong word. I did meet a couple of really standup people. But most of my eagerness to be friendly got me into trouble. Some of the retards still have beef over petty stupid stuff from 5 years ago. I'm regretting not going full ninja stealth mode though.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 7, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> I have kicked it with some friendly/generous homebums in my time.




I agree. I've gotten a lot of kick downs and directions around the city from homebums. They aren't all bad.


----------



## Odin (May 7, 2017)

I'll buy a person a drink n share my subway sandwich... But I also have bought a fool beer n food then ten minutes later they walk into the liquor store n drop a hundred on scratch tickets..

Basically if your a cool unselfish cat I'll get along with you... N even if yer the dude that asks me for a beer n smoke but spends money on gambling... I'll still be cool with ya but ill be wise to yer shit old man lol


----------



## Brother X (May 8, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> 2. The younger the bum the crazier and more vicious they are. The 8th graders are the most dangerous in town.
> ?



The story behind this rule must be epic. LOL

Thanks for making my morning and some good rules there BTW.


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 8, 2017)

always have a backup plan to your backup plan, cause its always somebodys turf your sleeping on .. with, in, or around.

always watch for poison ivy/oak and be aware of what your hands may or may not have brushed with.. because sometimes yer not gonna start itching until its too late to care.

no matter how careful you are or how many eyes you have in the back of your head, you are going to be stolen from. they will find a way. 


everything you say can, and will... be used against you.

homebums are people too. be their moral support


----------



## benton (May 13, 2017)

Great list! Keep traveling or you'll waste the wisdom


----------

